# Version 20.2 Future Changes



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Since we know someone is listening to us now 

I would like to see in the new guide, if it could show an HD icon to let you know the show is in HD.

Otherwise i am very happy with everything else so far. Last couple of months have been some huge leaps i think for the premiere


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't have the update yet, and don't use the HDUI.... but from the other threads, I will add:

* Give the user the ability to turn off the discovery bar
* Give the user the ability to turn off live TV in the guide
* Take the seconds display off the clock (since it is not really needed, and distracting to some)

I assume you don't want ALL types of suggestions for changes. If so, my list would easily fill two or more pages. I will assume you mean changes that relate to the things introduced in ver 20.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Here are the items that were speculated about and not included in the update.


*Finish all HD screens* (sbiller, smbaker, DrewG5, innocentfreak)
*HD Netflix User Experience (Ux)* with queue management, subtitles, surround sound, 1080p, see what's HD
*HD Amazon Instant Ux with Prime Streaming* Support
*HD YouTube Ux*, 720p and 1080p, improved management of user ID
*Multiple User Profile Support* for My Shows, Season Passes, Suggestions, etc.
*Twitter integration*
*Facebook integration*
*Android 2nd Screen App for larger tablets*
*Vudu Support*
*HDUI Parental Controls*
*Screen Saver for paused recordings*
*Longer/Selectable Live TV Buffer*
*Improved Conflict Management* (conflicts show in ToDo List with ability to change priority for one showing)
*Auto Padding when Tuner Available* (time selectable)
*Overlapping padding when Tuner does not change channels*
*Cooperative Scheduling* between 2 Premieres
*Get Glue Social Integration*
*HME App store* leveraging remote servers, not local PCs
*Chumby Apps*
*TiVo Suggestions Grouping* to improve management of TiVo suggestions
*User defined folders* for My Shows
*Streaming network test* that tests the local network to determine streaming support levels


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

I personally just want to see these things:
-Cooperative Scheduling between multiple Premieres - Put all season passes on one box and it schedules it on the box that has a free tuner always leaving a tuner available to watch live TV on the other boxes (if possible). Hell even allow you to put what Tivo you would like to record to and it always records their if possible..else somewhere else
-Once streaming is enabled a single My Shows list that we can turn on/off


Basically turn tivo into a whole home dvr solution


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

tomm1079 said:


> I personally just want to see these things:
> -Cooperative Scheduling between multiple Premieres - Put all season passes on one box and it schedules it on the box that has a free tuner always leaving a tuner available to watch live TV on the other boxes (if possible). Hell even allow you to put what Tivo you would like to record to and it always records their if possible..else somewhere else
> -Once streaming is enabled a single My Shows list that we can turn on/off
> 
> Basically turn tivo into a whole home dvr solution


I think the Preview is the solution they're moving towards here. Coop scheduling and a unified NPL seems like it'd be a very significant engineering task


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

I'd like to see some additional video sources, primarily ESPN3, EPIX, and HBO GO. But, if AppleTV and Roku have it, they should put it on their wish list (ranking by popularity of course, Roku has a ton of junk on it)


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

JosephB said:


> I think the Preview is the solution they're moving towards here. Coop scheduling and a unified NPL seems like it'd be a very significant engineering task


Agree completely. I don't expect coop scheduling or unified NPL any time in the future. They are moving towards the one-box whole-home DVR with multiple extenders.

This is what they view as the sweet spot for the retail and cable operator market. I tend to agree with them.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

crxssi said:


> I don't have the update yet, and don't use the HDUI.... but from the other threads, I will add:
> 
> * Give the user the ability to turn off the discovery bar
> * Give the user the ability to turn off live TV in the guide


- The discovery bar isn't going away. It is here to stay unless the redesign the entire UI which isn't happening on the S4 platform.
- Live tv has always been visible with the guide. I don't see what the point of removing it would be.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

rainwater said:


> - The discovery bar isn't going away. It is here to stay unless the redesign the entire UI which isn't happening on the S4 platform.
> - Live tv has always been visible with the guide. I don't see what the point of removing it would be.


Which is also why I never use the guide and it is worthless to me. If you are watching live TV and hit Guide, fine keep the spoiler window running what I am watching. If I am watching a recording and hit the Guide, fine keep the spoiler window showing what I am watching. If I am in the menus though and I have the spoiler window turned off, don't display anything or display a discovery box showing popular shows on now. Otherwise to possibly avoid spoiling a current recording I have to pick a show from My Shows just to watch so I can use the guide.

While we are at it with the guide, I would say give us more options. Bring back filters. Add the option to add indicators, filter, or colorcode shows that won't record due to conflict if no other airing will record, shows which you have a season pass for, shows which are on the suggestion list, shows in HD, etc.

I must say I prefer the old Discovery Bar so again I would love to see the option added to select which version you prefer. At the very least I would love to be able to disable the labels. The new TiVo screens are very dull since the pictures are nowhere near as bright and colorful with the labels now. Also with the new Discovery Bar you can no longer rate the items. You have to actually select the show and even then when it is on the Discovery Bar it doesn't show whether it has a thumbs up or not.


----------



## SafariKC (Mar 6, 2000)

How often is something "spoiler" showing in the live tv preview window for you? I don't watch a lot of live tv - But I have noticed if there is something spoilery showing I can hit pause on the remote at at least stop it. 

That being said - I do find it a little odd that it doesn't support the same preference setting not to show the window (I have the window off by default myself on TiVo central). Perhaps there is a master plan to change the preview window in general that caused the disconnect between the two screens? Or it's to stop the case of interrupting your watching something to see what's next to watch live. Tricky user story to solve for I assume.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

A couple of things from my wish list:

* Prevent the video window from jumping around (upper corner to full screen then back to upper corner) when performing actions on listings in the guide (record/explore/etc.).

* If FF/Rewinding when you hit guide, continue doing that; don't automatically start playing at the point you hit the button.

* Shift the guide "channel" column a little to the left, so that there's enough room for a full 2.5 hours of guide data. Currently it seems like there's an unnecessary amount of space on the left side.

* Bring back filtering in the guide.


----------



## LoneWolf15 (Mar 20, 2010)

I haven't seen enough yet to comment except for one thing.

Get broader compatibility for the Android app. My Motorola Droid Bionic is one of the front-line phones, and the app doesn't even list in the Android Market for me --unless I manually enter the URL and find out my phone isn't compatible with it.

That also makes me wonder what owners of other flagship phones (e.g., HTC Rezound, Samsung Galaxy SII/Galaxy Nexus, Moto Droid RAZR) are experiencing.


----------



## todd_j_derr (Jun 6, 2000)

The android app shows in the market and works on my Galaxy Nexus as well as my OG Droid that I'm now using as a remote... I wonder why it doesn't work on the Bionic - it might be worth opening a case with Tivo.


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

todd_j_derr said:


> The android app shows in the market and works on my Galaxy Nexus as well as my OG Droid that I'm now using as a remote... I wonder why it doesn't work on the Bionic - it might be worth opening a case with Tivo.


Great idea on the OG... was wondering what to do with it after I upgraded to the Nexus.


----------



## DCleary (Dec 20, 2008)

JosephB said:


> I'd like to see some additional video sources, primarily ESPN3, EPIX, and HBO GO. But, if AppleTV and Roku have it, they should put it on their wish list (ranking by popularity of course, Roku has a ton of junk on it)


+1

I am particularly interested in NHL GameCenter Live and the NFL's app (only on the PS3 for now).


----------



## zowwie85 (Jul 25, 2010)

You can easily sideload the app on any android device... there's a thread in this forum with a link to the actual .apk file. Load that thread from whatever device, download the apk from the thread and install it. I have it working on a Motorola Xoom tablet.


----------



## partswiz (Feb 4, 2004)

I put the app on my android evo and it works great!


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

You do know you can turn the live window off in the menu, right? It's in settings


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Here's another change I'd like to see: 

When a tuning adapter is connected, don't seize the whole system until I acknowledge. If there is a power outage and my TiVo and TA reboots or if there's a problem and the TA itself reboots, recordings are lost and nothing happens until you acknowledge the screen.

Remember that I've connected a TA in the past and if I have, ignore the prompts.


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

Could we see "Sort by original air date" option in program lists?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Tivogre said:


> Could we see "Sort by original air date" option in program lists?


I would definitely support that or sort by season and episode number.


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

Oh... And a unified NPL / cooperative scheduler across DVRs would be the KILLER APP for TiVo. No one does this. Want more space / tuners... Just add another Tivo to the collective!!!


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Tivogre said:


> Oh... And a unified NPL / cooperative scheduler across DVRs would be the KILLER APP for TiVo. No one does this. Want more space / tuners... Just add another Tivo to the collective!!!


This has already been discussed...it's pretty obvious the direction TiVo is heading here is with the Preview and the Elite. If two tuners aren't enough and you want it unified, buy an Elite. if you want everything unified, buy Preview units.

Unified NPLs and cooperative scheduling would take an immense engineering commitment and in the grand scheme of things a small percentage of TiVo customers would use it, and an even smaller percentage would prefer this over a Preview-style server-client setup.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

JosephB said:


> This has already been discussed...it's pretty obvious the direction TiVo is heading here is with the Preview and the Elite. If two tuners aren't enough and you want it unified, buy an Elite. if you want everything unified, buy Preview units.
> 
> Unified NPLs and cooperative scheduling would take an immense engineering commitment and in the grand scheme of things a small percentage of TiVo customers would use it, and an even smaller percentage would prefer this over a Preview-style server-client setup.


I can see a unified my shows eventually. It doesn't make any sense until after streaming is completely rolled out and working perfectly. I could see it by the end of the year, but there are other higher priorities.

I agree about cooperative scheduling and don't see it anytime soon if t all.


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

JosephB said:


> This has already been discussed...it's pretty obvious the direction TiVo is heading here is with the Preview and the Elite. If two tuners aren't enough and you want it unified, buy an Elite. if you want everything unified, buy Preview units.
> 
> Unified NPLs and cooperative scheduling would take an immense engineering commitment and in the grand scheme of things a small percentage of TiVo customers would use it, and an even smaller percentage would prefer this over a Preview-style server-client setup.


I have two Elites already... And 3 Premies... Doesn't mean I don't want a unified NPL for all that content... especially if MRS is really "seamless" when turned on.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Tivogre said:


> I have two Elites already... And 3 Premies... Doesn't mean I don't wand unified NPL for all that content... Especially if MRS is really "seamless" when turned on.


I didn't say that. On the contrary, someone in your position probably wants it more than anybody. However, someone in your position is in the very, very small minority. You have 14 tuners and at least 5TB of storage. the number of TiVo customers with that kind of setup is probably sub-0.5%. Streaming may be "seamless" but integrating the NPLs may not be. You always have to be cautious not to assume too much about TiVo's code. We have no idea how hard or easy making any modifications may be, and TiVo has to prioritize feature development.


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

JosephB said:


> I didn't say that. On the contrary, someone in your position probably wants it more than anybody. However, someone in your position is in the very, very small minority. You have 14 tuners and at least 5TB of storage. the number of TiVo customers with that kind of setup is probably sub-0.5%. Streaming may be "seamless" but integrating the NPLs may not be. You always have to be cautious not to assume too much about TiVo's code. We have no idea how hard or easy making any modifications may be, and TiVo has to prioritize feature development.


10TB of storage... but who's counting?

You seemed to be implying that I wouldn't want / need unified NPL or cooperative scheduling if I bought an Elite. On the contrary... The more tuners / storage one has, the more valuable those features become.


----------



## MrMac1958 (Dec 27, 2001)

Built in Support and Set-Up in the Menus for the Wireless "N" Adapters


----------



## NGeorge (Feb 27, 2004)

I'd love to see at least HBO and Showtime to Go apps in the system. Considering most cable operators do not allow On Demand (Comcast is supposed to... sometime), having the ability to log directly in to HBO and Showtime would be great. 

Between Hulu and Netflix I feel I don't miss On Demand (I came from DirecTV and loved their selection)--except for the premium channels which Hulu/Netflix do not carry. 

BTW, I do love the update--I had DirecTivos since 2001, and it was finally nice to get a Premiere and the HD interface when I went to Comcast--now it feels much more finished! 
--Nat


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Tivogre said:


> 10TB of storage... but who's counting?
> 
> You seemed to be implying that I wouldn't want / need unified NPL or cooperative scheduling if I bought an Elite. On the contrary... The more tuners / storage one has, the more valuable those features become.


oh, no, I was referring to the fact that TiVo's vision for average users who need more than a premiere is to sell them an elite and then previews. you're obviously not an average user


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

SafariKC said:


> How often is something "spoiler" showing in the live tv preview window for you? I don't watch a lot of live tv - But I have noticed if there is something spoilery showing I can hit pause on the remote at at least stop it.
> 
> That being said - I do find it a little odd that it doesn't support the same preference setting not to show the window (I have the window off by default myself on TiVo central). Perhaps there is a master plan to change the preview window in general that caused the disconnect between the two screens? Or it's to stop the case of interrupting your watching something to see what's next to watch live. Tricky user story to solve for I assume.


Pause it what I've always used as well.


----------



## DCleary (Dec 20, 2008)

Regarding the GetGlue integration, if I can only post but not use my network for picking shows to record, add to Wishlist, Suggestions, etc. then I'm not sure of the value. What I want is for the people I follow to help me find content I'd be interested in.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Tivogre said:


> Could we see "Sort by original air date" option in program lists?


but how would that work if you have Folders on?

I'd like to get rid of the redundant "HD Recordings" folder. All my recordings are HD.


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

b_scott said:


> but how would that work if you have Folders on?
> 
> I'd like to get rid of the redundant "HD Recordings" folder. All my recordings are HD.


It could work several ways. All that would matter would be that once IN a folder, the dates shown / sorted be the OAD of that show / episode.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

b_scott said:


> I'd like to get rid of the redundant "HD Recordings" folder. All my recordings are HD.


I agree. That is a useless folder. When I sit down to watch a show, I don't look what what was recorded in HD. I look for shows that I feel like watching based on what the show is. And as you said, most of them are in HD anyway.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

b_scott said:


> but how would that work if you have Folders on?
> 
> I'd like to get rid of the redundant "HD Recordings" folder. All my recordings are HD.


They need an option for SD or HD recordings.I would choose SD recordings for my folder since those are rare.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> They need an option for SD or HD recordings.I would choose SD recordings for my folder since those are rare.


It should just go away. It's a relic of an age when HD was novel. At this point just show me my content. I don't search out HD stuff just to see HD on my new TV, and having an SD only folder just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

b_scott said:


> I'd like to get rid of the redundant "HD Recordings" folder. All my recordings are HD.


Same goes for the Amazon folder you get when you purchase or rent an Amazon video.
If you have a folder that contains the video, there is no need to also mix that purchase/rental in with the My Shows list.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

steve614 said:


> Same goes for the Amazon folder you get when you purchase or rent an Amazon video.
> If you have a folder that contains the video, there is no need to also mix that purchase/rental in with the My Shows list.


So if you rent something from Amazon it shows up in your list as a normal recording AND shows up in the Amazon folder? I've never rented anything from Amazon (or Netflix or Hulu, actually..only had my premiere for a week)

If it does that, I can kind of see the reasoning behind it. If you had a ton of recordings you might miss it, but if you knew you rented it from Amazon then you could zip into that folder and there it is. Same thing with Netflix, if you know something is in your queue then instead of trying to find it in your list, you'd know to hit the Netflix folder and there it is. As a matter of fact, I hope that the Netflix queue doesn't show up as general NPL items. That could fill it up very quick


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

JosephB said:


> So if you rent something from Amazon it shows up in your list as a normal recording AND shows up in the Amazon folder? I've never rented anything from Amazon (or Netflix or Hulu, actually..only had my premiere for a week)


Correct.



JosephB said:


> If it does that, I can kind of see the reasoning behind it. If you had a ton of recordings you might miss it, but if you knew you rented it from Amazon then you could zip into that folder and there it is. Same thing with Netflix, if you know something is in your queue then instead of trying to find it in your list, you'd know to hit the Netflix folder and there it is. As a matter of fact, I hope that the Netflix queue doesn't show up as general NPL items. That could fill it up very quick


Yeah, if I could choose, I would like the Amazon folder, but without the redundancy of also having the titles in the main list.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JosephB said:


> It should just go away. It's a relic of an age when HD was novel. At this point just show me my content. I don't search out HD stuff just to see HD on my new TV, and having an SD only folder just doesn't make any sense.


It was pretty much a relic when they first had an HD folder. Even ten years ago most of the Tv I watched was in HD.

But I could certainly use an SD foler. At least for me it would make more sense than an SD folder. But I said that back when the HD foler first appeared.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

One very minor glitch that's still there in 20.2: When backing out of the To Do List, the Find Shows menu is first drawn without the KidZone Recommendations & Guru Guides entry, then it's immediately redrawn with it. Just something to add to the bottom of the list.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> It was pretty much a relic when they first had an HD folder. Even ten years ago most of the Tv I watched was in HD.
> 
> But I could certainly use an SD foler. At least for me it would make more sense than an SD folder. But I said that back when the HD foler first appeared.


Relic or not, I never understood the point of the folder. I already know what content I have is HD. But I certainly don't go to my Now Playing List and watch something because it is in that folder. In fact, I have never even opened the folder because I just don't how it will help me decide what to watch.


----------



## Kivo (Feb 20, 2003)

Can we please stop asking for TiVo to remove the live window from the new guide or to have it honor the selection in the settings? The current behavior is exactly the same behavior as the old guide, and I like it that way. I don't want the spoiler window in the menus, and I do want it in the guide. When I turn on the TV to watch a sporting event I've recorded, I want to go into the menus immediately so as to not see the live game that is currently recording. When I use the guide, I'm browsing around for something to watch or looking at what's on next and I want to continue to see what I'm currently watching.

So, in my opinion, TiVo made exactly the right decision regarding this. Anything else would have been a fundamental change in the behavior of the guide/menus.

The only thing they could add is an additional setting strictly for the guide to enable/disable the video window. However, I think in general, TiVo tries to keep things simple.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Kivo said:


> Can we please stop asking for TiVo to remove the live window from the new guide or to have it honor the selection in the settings? The current behavior is exactly the same behavior as the old guide, and I like it that way. I don't want the spoiler window in the menus, and I do want it in the guide. When I turn on the TV to watch a sporting event I've recorded, I want to go into the menus immediately so as to not see the live game that is currently recording. When I use the guide, I'm browsing around for something to watch or looking at what's on next and I want to continue to see what I'm currently watching.
> 
> So, in my opinion, TiVo made exactly the right decision regarding this. Anything else would have been a fundamental change in the behavior of the guide/menus.
> 
> The only thing they could add is an additional setting strictly for the guide to enable/disable the video window. However, I think in general, TiVo tries to keep things simple.


And this is exactly why since getting a TiVo I don't use the guide, but I do in Media Center.

The old way has also been a negative part of reviews since people don't necessarily want to go to live TV just to use the guide.

We are only asking for TiVo to keep the option consistent. If I am watching live TV, sure keep the live TV window when I hit guide. If I am watching a recording and hit Guide, yes keep the recorded show playing in the window. But if I have specifically turned the preview/spoiler window off and I am not in live TV or a recording so I am in the menus when I hit guide it should not disregard the current setting for the preview window.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

innocentfreak said:


> And this is exactly why since getting a TiVo I don't use the guide, but I do in Media Center.
> 
> The old way has also been a negative part of reviews since people don't necessarily want to go to live TV just to use the guide.
> 
> We are only asking for TiVo to keep the option consistent. If I am watching live TV, sure keep the live TV window when I hit guide. If I am watching a recording and hit Guide, yes keep the recorded show playing in the window. But if I have specifically turned the preview/spoiler window off and I am not in live TV or a recording so I am in the menus when I hit guide it should not disregard the current setting for the preview window.


if you're in My Shows and see something you don't want to spoil, recording, you can always just hit pause when you go to hit the guide button :up:


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

As part of their CES outreach, TiVo briefed me on some of what comes next...

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2012-01/from-ces-whats-next-for-tivo/

The 2012 Spring Update (v21?) will include continued performance improvements, parental controls without KidZone (as Margret also mentioned), new Netflix and YouTube apps. Unfortunately, I don't get the sense we'll see an updated Amazon app or retail Preview hardware in the near future - hm.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

davezatz said:


> As part of their CES outreach, TiVo briefed me on some of what comes next...
> 
> http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2012-01/from-ces-whats-next-for-tivo/
> 
> The 2012 Spring Update (v21?) will include continued performance improvements, parental controls without KidZone (as Margret also mentioned), new Netflix and YouTube apps. Unfortunately, I don't get the sense we'll see an updated Amazon app or retail Preview hardware in the near future - hm.


Most of this seems obvious although the lack of an updated Amazon app is puzzling to me. I assume we will continue to see more of the HDUI finished. Wasn't the plan to complete the entire HDUI sometime in 2012? It's too bad about the Preview. I really don't see the reasoning unless they feel like the margins are too small (users expect a low price and small to zero monthly fee).


----------



## Kivo (Feb 20, 2003)

innocentfreak said:


> And this is exactly why since getting a TiVo I don't use the guide, but I do in Media Center.
> 
> The old way has also been a negative part of reviews since people don't necessarily want to go to live TV just to use the guide.
> 
> We are only asking for TiVo to keep the option consistent. If I am watching live TV, sure keep the live TV window when I hit guide. If I am watching a recording and hit Guide, yes keep the recorded show playing in the window. But if I have specifically turned the preview/spoiler window off and I am not in live TV or a recording so I am in the menus when I hit guide it should not disregard the current setting for the preview window.


OK. That would be OK with me. What I thought everyone was suggesting by "make it consistent" was for it to always honor the current preview window setting. I never want to see the preview window in the menus, but I do want to see it in the guide. So, your suggestion does seem to work for both of us.


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

b_scott said:


> if you're in My Shows and see something you don't want to spoil, recording, you can always just hit pause when you go to hit the guide button :up:


And if you're watching a sporting event with the score plastered all over the screen, you still have a spoiler. :down:


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

NotVeryWitty said:


> And if you're watching a sporting event with the score plastered all over the screen, you still have a spoiler. :down:


Then switch the tuner before you hit guide. Who records a live sporting event when they're sitting in front of their TV instead of watching it live, anyway?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JosephB said:


> Then switch the tuner before you hit guide. Who records a live sporting event when they're sitting in front of their TV instead of watching it live, anyway?


I usually do. So I can skip over the commercials. Seeing it delayed 30 or 40 minutes will not make any difference than watching it live. Only I don't have to waste as much time with the extraneous stuff you have when watching live.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

LoneWolf15 said:


> Get broader compatibility for the Android app.


This is mostly Android's fault, not TiVo's. If there weren't so many variations in the Android OS then TiVo wouldn't have to worry about every phone on the market. They could write for the OS and be done with it, like they do with the iOS version. The fragmentation and incompatibility in the Android market is self inflicted.

Dan


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

JosephB said:


> Who records a live sporting event when they're sitting in front of their TV instead of watching it live, anyway?


Um, it's called "time shifting". Tivo is actually pretty good at it. 

If you like to sit through all the commercials of an NFL game, good for you. I'd prefer to start watching the game 60 to 90 minutes after the live start, and then zip through the commercials.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

NotVeryWitty said:


> And if you're watching a sporting event with the score plastered all over the screen, you still have a spoiler. :down:


Unless you have crazy vision and an 80" screen, it'll be pretty hard to accidentally see the score in that tiny corner


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

NotVeryWitty said:


> Um, it's called "time shifting". Tivo is actually pretty good at it.
> 
> If you like to sit through all the commercials of an NFL game, good for you. I'd prefer to start watching the game 60 to 90 minutes after the live start, and then zip through the commercials.


Yeah, but if it's a sporting event I'm interested enough in to record, I want to know what's going on as soon as possible anyway 

Down here in Alabama it's hard to do sports spoiler free. If you walk out of the house after a game is over, someone is going to be talking about it. That is, if I don't get a phone call in the middle of the game.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

JosephB said:


> Yeah, but if it's a sporting event I'm interested enough in to record, I want to know what's going on as soon as possible anyway
> 
> Down here in Alabama it's hard to do sports spoiler free. If you walk out of the house after a game is over, someone is going to be talking about it. That is, if I don't get a phone call in the middle of the game.


2 things. First don't answer the phone. That is what i do. Second, getsome discipline. You know you'll enjoy the game more if you watch it completely as opposed to just checking the score. So don't check the score.

Sorry for the self-righteous comment but I've had many fights with people who wanted to ruin the game by checking the score.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

b_scott said:


> Unless you have crazy vision and an 80" screen, it'll be pretty hard to accidentally see the score in that tiny corner


Anyone with 20/20 vision will not have an issue seeing it. I'm not even 20/20 and can easily see it on my 40" set, and its even easier on my 67" set.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

NYHeel said:


> 2 things. First don't answer the phone. That is what i do. Second, getsome discipline. You know you'll enjoy the game more if you watch it completely as opposed to just checking the score. So don't check the score.
> 
> Sorry for the self-righteous comment but I've had many fights with people who wanted to ruin the game by checking the score.


Well I'm not going to get in a fight with you, I doubt that either of us will be in the same place at the same time so just watch it your way and I'll watch it mine


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Anyone with 20/20 vision will not have an issue seeing it. I'm not even 20/20 and can easily see it on my 40" set, and its even easier on my 67" set.


in the corner of a corner, just don't look at it?


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

ever since 20.2, my XL sometimes will not delete when I ask to Stop and Delete. It just stops the recording.

Also, when I hit clear in My Shows, sometimes the X stays there for at least 10 seconds before finally refreshing. And sometimes a loading circle comes up


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

bbrown9 said:


> I agree. That is a useless folder. When I sit down to watch a show, I don't look what what was recorded in HD. I look for shows that I feel like watching based on what the show is. And as you said, most of them are in HD anyway.


+1. HD is not a novelty anymore. I don't want or need an "HD Recordings" folder... it is pretty stupid.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> This is mostly Android's fault, not TiVo's. If there weren't so many variations in the Android OS then TiVo wouldn't have to worry about every phone on the market. They could write for the OS and be done with it, like they do with the iOS version. The fragmentation and incompatibility in the Android market is self inflicted.


I do not totally agree with your posting. The reason Android sells FAR, FAR more phones than Apple does, is due to that "fragmentation" which equates to user choice. Choice of manufacturer, screen size, keyboard type, camera, storage, speed, price, and numerous other features. Consumers have more than ONE MODEL to choose from. Yes, it can make programming a bit more challenging, but Android has evolved considerably. Programming using best practices will result in a very high degree of compatibility across the bulk of the Android devices of the generation you are targeting.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Kivo said:


> Can we please stop asking for TiVo to remove the live window from the new guide or to have it honor the selection in the settings? The current behavior is exactly the same behavior as the old guide, and I like it that way.


So because you like it the old way, everyone should be forced to use the old way?



> The only thing they could add is an additional setting strictly for the guide to enable/disable the video window. However, I think in general, TiVo tries to keep things simple.


Far more reasonable. Give users the choice, that I what I have always advocated. You are probably right that TiVo would not have two settings. And I don't think it is unreasonable to have just one preference. I think you will find that a huge majority of users would expect and only really need one setting for live preview on or off, that covered the entire HDUI; they would either always want preview or never, everywhere. I, personally, would love to see multiple preferences (since I ALWAYS like more control), but you are probably right that TiVo would opt for a single setting/behavior. I think I will start a poll on it, since I am curious.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

crxssi said:


> I do not totally agree with your posting. The reason Android sells FAR, FAR more phones than Apple does, is due to that "fragmentation" which equates to user choice. Choice of manufacturer, screen size, keyboard type, camera, storage, speed, price, and numerous other features. Consumers have more than ONE MODEL to choose from. Yes, it can make programming a bit more challenging, but Android has evolved considerably. Programming using best practices will result in a very high degree of compatibility across the bulk of the Android devices of the generation you are targeting.


I'd like to slightly correct that. First Android isn't selling "FAR, FAR more phones than Apple". In Q3 2011, Apple outsold Android. In December 2011, all Android phones barely outsold a single Apple phone (the iPhone 4S).

Second, it's not really the choice of features that sells primarily Android (though I'm sure many do buy for specific features), it's that the carriers are giving away many low end Android phones with contract. Of course as these are low end phones, they tend to be slower and well crappier. That's actually one of the reasons Apple started making the iPhone 3GS "free" to counter that. The problem with giving away "low" end phones is that programmers have to code to the lower common denominator or not support them.

This affects both Apple and Andriod, the main difference being that "obsolete" phones (phones not getting the latest operating system update) from Apple were released more than 3 years ago (the iPhone 3G). The iPhone 3GS can run the latest iOS (albeit with some features disabled). Some Android phones released less than 2 years ago (hence still under contract) are already "obsolete".


----------



## beejay (Feb 3, 2001)

b_scott said:


> ever since 20.2, my XL sometimes will not delete when I ask to Stop and Delete. It just stops the recording.


I've noticed the same thing.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

morac said:


> I'd like to slightly correct that. First Android isn't selling "FAR, FAR more phones than Apple".


By the end of 2011, Android held 46.3% of the smartphone market, while Apple held only 30%. (Source: Nielson) That is far more. The momentum behind Android is growing incredibly rapidly.... I expect Android will easily have 50+% of the market within a few months, and up to 65% of the market (!!!!) by the end of the year, at the expense of Apple and RIM.



> Second, it's not really the choice of features that sells primarily Android (though I'm sure many do buy for specific features), it's that the carriers are giving away many low end Android phones with contract. Of course as these are low end phones, they tend to be slower and well crappier. That's actually one of the reasons Apple started making the iPhone 3GS "free" to counter that. The problem with giving away "low" end phones is that programmers have to code to the lower common denominator or not support them.


I never said that features are what primarily sells Android. Price is certainly a huge factor, and there are a lot of low-end Android phones out there. But for many, features matter a LOT (hardware keyboard options, SD card slot, and screen sizes are MAJOR factors for many people; both high and low end). And the ability to have a wide spectrum of super powerful phones all the way down to dirt cheap phones is not only what customers want, but what the carriers want, also. And I do agree with you that sometimes, having to code to the lowest common denominator is an issue. But a consumer also can't really expect to get a cheapie Android phone and have the same experience as one that is double or triple the cost.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

crxssi said:


> By the end of 2011, Android held 46.3% of the smartphone market, while Apple held only 30%. (Source: Nielson) That is far more. The momentum behind Android is growing incredibly rapidly.... I expect Android will easily have 50+% of the market within a few months, and up to 65% of the market (!!!!) by the end of the year, at the expense of Apple and RIM.


This isn't the place for an iOS v Android argument, but I will say that percentages are not direct comparisons.

That's like saying Sony had 30% of all dvd players sold, and Panasonic, LG, JVC, RCA, Sharp, Pioneer had 46.3% together. Would you then say that they all did better than Sony? No.

Because Apple is the only one selling iOS, and all others are selling Android. People aren't buying Android, they're buying "other phones"


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

But it is not about the phone, it's the comaprison is for the operating system used on the phones.

although if apple allowed their Os to be used on other phones then they would have a larger market share. instead you are stuck with only the hardware Apple offers instead of alot of choices like you have with the android OS.


----------



## richbrew (Feb 6, 2002)

I've lurked here a while, and rarely post, but this is a topic I really felt like jumping in on.

Here are some things I would LOVE to see in future updates:

-Unified Now Playing.
It's been said before, but it doesn't seem like it would be difficult to accomplish. As far as the Preview being a preferred solution, think about it. Where does the Preview get it's now playing list? It doesn't record, so it has to get it from another TiVo. What if there's more than one, which one does it pull from? Why not both? TiVo already does network discovery to find other boxes, TiVo Desktop, even Media Player; it already pulls guide data from other boxes, and TiVo Desktop. It shouldn't very difficult to do that automatically, either on the fly or at routine intervals, and integrate the data into the main Now Playing list. If you want to make it really nifty, add setting for the unified list, allowing users to check/unchecked which TiVo's content will be integrated.

-Multi User Support
I think this would be an even bigger necessity if you have multiple boxes/Previews, with several people sharing the recordings, and not all watching at the same time. I want to watch a show, 'delete' it and have it gone from my list. Meanwhile, the recording stays on the drive until everyone else who wants to see it has also watched it before it is deleted. This would probably require options in the recording/season pass screen for 'who watches this show?'.

-More Streaming
Add streaming from TiVo Desktop to Premiers/Previews. How fast could you add storage for more shows if you could have all of you boxes dump shows onto a PC with a ton of storage, then add those recordings to the NPL? It would be nice to incorporate the same 'user' features from above, and allow TiVo to remote delete them when watched also. Add a checkbox in the auto transfers options so that each show can be tagged as to whether remote delete is allowed for that show.

-iTunes/AirPlay Compatibility
Not knowing how well its locked down by Apple, I'm not sure how possible some of this would be, but... It would be really awesome if TiVo could access movies/shows purchased/downloaded via iTunes. I'm guessing this would have to be streaming similar to AirPlay since iTunes content is copy protected, but any way of getting that content to my big screen easily would be nice.

Of course, you could do that by buying another box (Apple TV) for $99, but i just don't want another box, I want the ONE box to be just that.

I'm sure there are plenty of holes to be poked in these suggestions, so have at it. I'll sit back and watch the fun from the shadows as usual.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

b_scott said:


> This isn't the place for an iOS v Android argument, but I will say that percentages are not direct comparisons. That's like saying Sony had 30% of all dvd players sold, and Panasonic, LG, JVC, RCA, Sharp, Pioneer had 46.3% together. Would you then say that they all did better than Sony? No.
> 
> Because Apple is the only one selling iOS, and all others are selling Android. People aren't buying Android, they're buying "other phones"


When you are talking about software development, platforms, and general user experience, you are talking about the OS, not the brand name of the hardware. It doesn't really matter what vendors are involved. In many cases, it makes perfect sense to compare market share of iOS vs. Android. Just like it makes sense to compare TiVo marketshare to MS-Windows Media Center boxes. When is it useful, for example, to compare TiVo marketshare to just Sony Vaio's running MS-Windows Media Center OS marketshare?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

richbrew said:


> -Unified Now Playing.


While I agree with most of what you said, the Preview has no list of its own so I would imagine it is easier to tell it to display another TiVo rather than a combination of two screens. I have also yet to see what happens with a Preview if you have two Qs or Premieres. How does it choose which one to display?

I have no doubt that eventually we will see it, but there are of course several potential issues with it I would like to see first addressed some of which can also be fixed with user profiles.

With one list, how do you handle duplicate recordings? or the same episode recorded at different times on different TiVos? For example you could list multiple copies, but you would need an indicator telling you what TiVo each one is on. You can't really just display one since if you delete it, it would just list again potentially causing some confusion to the viewer.

How do you manage a multi-user household? TiVo isn't elegant when it comes to managing multiple people and some people have their own TiVo as a result. With one list, you potentially have the issue of someone deleting a copy of a show of another TiVo when they shouldn't have.

Then you also have the issue of having one gigantic list depending on how many TiVos with the potential for a ton of shows you have to browse through that you don't care about.

Again user profiles, parental controls, and admin controls could address most of these, but I would rather see those first before one list of shows.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> With one list, how do you handle duplicate recordings? or the same episode recorded at different times on different TiVos?


When you select play, you just prompt to select which TiVo to play from. Duplicates would only be listed in the the list once so it would be seamless.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

rainwater said:


> When you select play, you just prompt to select which TiVo to play from. Duplicates would only be listed in the the list once so it would be seamless.


My point though was ok so you watch and delete. Once back to My Shows you still have the show listed. Some people may assume that it didn't delete so they delete it again only to now delete the recording off another TiVo that they didn't mean to.

If anything I would say list it multiple times in the folder, but have an indicator telling you which TiVo each copy is on. Maybe just add a number inside the blue and just like with naming your TiVos you can assign a number or maybe any character on the slide remote. You couldn't really use color since Blue, Yellow, Green, and Red are already taken.


----------



## richbrew (Feb 6, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> With one list, how do you handle duplicate recordings? or the same episode recorded at different times on different TiVos? For example you could list multiple copies, but you would need an indicator telling you what TiVo each one is on. You can't really just display one since if you delete it, it would just list again potentially causing some confusion to the viewer.


Of course, the ideal solution would be (another item to add to the list) collaborative recording. Since that is likely a more signficant challenge, an intermediate step would be simply displaying both, and append 'on TiVo blah' into the episode info screen. (I agree that combining could get confusing.) I think a UPL should preceede collaborative recording to prevent 'lost' recordings. (I don't know which TiVo recorded it!)

Collaborative recording sparks another idea: Using tuners from a Preview as additional 'remote' tuners, sending the stream back to another TiVo on the fly. I would put that way down the list, but it's a neat idea.



innocentfreak said:


> How do you manage a multi-user household? TiVo isn't elegant when it comes to managing multiple people and some people have their own TiVo as a result. With one list, you potentially have the issue of someone deleting a copy of a show of another TiVo when they shouldn't have.
> 
> Then you also have the issue of having one gigantic list depending on how many TiVos with the potential for a ton of shows you have to browse through that you don't care about.


I agree it would be simpler if better user handling came first, but wouldn't want it to be delayed because of challenges with user handling. I think the biggest challenge with multiple users would be finding the right way to make it simple to use.

Grouping by show could help the length of the list, or sorting local recording above remote ones.


----------



## andydumi (Jun 26, 2006)

I would love color coding on the guide, optional or permanent, especially if the filtering is not coming back.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

richbrew said:


> ...
> 
> -iTunes/AirPlay Compatibility
> Not knowing how well its locked down by Apple, I'm not sure how possible some of this would be, but... It would be really awesome if TiVo could access movies/shows purchased/downloaded via iTunes. I'm guessing this would have to be streaming similar to AirPlay since iTunes content is copy protected, but any way of getting that content to my big screen easily would be nice.
> ...


the hole I'd poke in apple is they wont play nice without tivo paying a hefty license (if at all). Palm tried to hook their webOS phones into itunes just to sync music people already owned. Apple played cat and mouse with them disabling palm's workaround as soon as they could. Apple even went to court to stop palm from hooking into itunes- again just to sync you music over - which you may or may not have even purchased from apple. (and which did NOT have apple's copy protection)


----------



## timbest (Dec 26, 2006)

Why is the Kidzone color now blue? My son wants it back to pink.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

andydumi said:


> I would love color coding on the guide, optional or permanent, especially if the filtering is not coming back.


+1
I agree, that would be a really nice feature.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

bbrown9 said:


> +1
> I agree, that would be a really nice feature.


I am going to -1 that feature. My cable company DVR did that and it was really annoying.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

I just upgraded to premiers from S3's and it's nice how there is todo list and history entry but we really could use a sort for he history. It's much more important to see what wont record because of conflicts then what wont record because of the 28 days rule. Even cooler would be to make the colored buttons switch to different lists for each reason something wont record....


----------



## PedjaR (Jan 4, 2010)

andydumi said:


> I would love color coding on the guide, optional or permanent, especially if the filtering is not coming back.


That would be useful.

Even more useful (for me) would be to have something like that in the To Do List - coloring (or icons) based on the reason for not recorded/will not record (i.e. conflict, deleted, repeat, already have the same episode, problem with signal, removed from the guide). That would make it much easier to find interesting ones, which for me are conflicts and/or recordings missed due to "signal not available" (those happen to me every so often when my tuning adapter misbehaves). If we could also sort or filter by the reason, that would be really nice.


----------



## beejay (Feb 3, 2001)

MichaelK said:


> we really could use a sort for he history. It's much more important to see what wont record because of conflicts then what wont record because of the 28 days rule.


I just like to be able to "select" rather than sort. Conflicts are important. The rest is interesting if you are trying to figure out why something isn't scheduled, but I normally don't care about it.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Now that I have 20.2, here are my wishes for future versions

1) Make ALL menus/screens in the HDUI in HD
2) Return the ability to filter in the guide.
3) Make ALL menus/screens in the HDUI in HD
4) Let me easily pull up the "medium" banner. I don't want to change channels to see it
5) Make ALL menus/screens in the HDUI in HD


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

timbest said:


> Why is the Kidzone color now blue? My son wants it back to pink.


pretty sure they slightly changed the SD background image, which is blue - they probably just pushed it out as background for all SD screens


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

timbest said:


> Why is the Kidzone color now blue? My son wants it back to pink.


I'm pretty sure Kidzone is on the way out so I wouldn't expect many fixes/changes. I think the background change was a result of all of the backgrounds being updated in 20.2. I don't think KZ will ever make it to the HDUI. I believe they will be implementing a new set of parental controls though.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

I would like smarter conflict resolutions. 

When setting up a show, movie or season pass to record - if it conflicts with two other scheduled recordings, please automatically look for re-showings of the same episode/movie within the next couple days. If the newly requested item is one-time only, look for re-airings of the two conflicts.

Also the To Do list and Season Pass manager menus in HD.

With that said, I LOVE the new HDUI.


----------



## jonhoffm (May 7, 2008)

The ability to navigate the NPL using the Slide remote by typing the name of the show.

I have my NPL grouped and sorted alpha. It bothers me when I have to page down like 6x in the NPL to get to the show I am looking for. The ability to search or navigate the NPL with the Slide remote would be sweet (and not too difficult an upgrade IMO).


----------



## mblloyd (Feb 11, 2007)

TiVo, please give me the option of masking that bottom portion of the ESPN screen that gives 30 second descriptions of the winning pitchers or pass completion percentages, over and over, for hours and hours.

I know, that would mess with copywrites and artisitic content but how's ESPN to know.

Treat it as an option, just like subtitles.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

mblloyd said:


> TiVo, please give me the option of masking that bottom portion of the ESPN screen that gives 30 second descriptions of the winning pitchers or pass completion percentages, over and over, for hours and hours.
> 
> I know, that would mess with copywrites and artisitic content but how's ESPN to know.
> 
> Treat it as an option, just like subtitles.


lol


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

DaveWhittle said:


> I would like smarter conflict resolutions.
> 
> When setting up a show, movie or season pass to record - if it conflicts with two other scheduled recordings, please automatically look for re-showings of the same episode/movie within the next couple days. If the newly requested item is one-time only, look for re-airings of the two conflicts.


Yes! This drives me crazy.

As for unified now playing/season pass manager, this is one thing the DirecTV DVRs manage to do well. I set it up on my parents when I was visiting for Christmas. It's transparent and works well. You can even restrict if remote DVRs can delete shows to prevent accidental deletions. When scheduling programs, if all the local tuners are unavailable it automatically suggests the next available remote one. All shows from all DVRs appear in their version of Now Playing and it's transparent when you pick a show whether it plays locally or streams from a different DVR. My parents DVRs are all hardwired on a gigabit network (did that the Christmas before last) so I dunno how well it works over wifi. If your trying to stream over wifi you deserve whatever issues you get. Bully for you if it works, but if you are trying to stream, having issues and are on wifi - eliminate the wifi first.

If DirecTV, of all companies, can figure this out - surely it can't be that hard for Tivo 

As for the Android "taking over the world" - hahaha. Marketshare or profit. Which would you rather have? I'll tell you what, most developers (and people who aren't otherwise independently wealthy and enjoy eating and having a warm place to sleep at night) would rather have profit. Which is why you often seen Android - despite it's "huge" advantage of marketshare - lagging in apps. The very real issues of fragmentation and all the baggage for developers are just another thorn in the side, souring the pot so to speak. The Kindle Fire is just the beginning of the end for Android. The cat is out of the bag and the horses trampled the freaking barn. "Open" is going to be the cancer sucking what little oxygen there was in the lower end of the market that represented the meager crumbs Apple hasn't yet claimed.... But hey - don't take my word for it. Talk is cheap. Let's meet back in a year and see who was more correct - because I'm certainly not going to go back and forth in a thread like this in an Internet forum - let alone a Tivo forum. Just my 2¢ anyway...


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

yes!!! finally streaming turned on today. The one feature that didn't even occur to me, that I have ALWAYS wanted, was to be able to watch something as it was recording on another box. Now with streaming, you CAN!

So awesome. FINALLY.


----------



## Cut-the-cord (Nov 22, 2011)

2 things I would like to see:

1- Program one of the colored buttons as a hotkey to PLAY a recording.

Currently you highlight My Shows, press Select, wait a few seconds for the list of recorded shows, highlight one of the shows, press Select, wait a few seconds for the sub menu to open, highlight PLAY and select. 

Much less hassle to highlight a recording and press one button and start the program. IN the same way the hotkey can also be programmed to PLA the entire contents of a folder it the folder is highlighted.

2- I like how you can delete a recording, or a folder, with the CLEAR key. However, when you select a folder and open it, first is a list of recordings followed by a sub menu. The first selection in that menu is Play all recordings. It would be nice to add a line to Delete all recordings in that folder. currently I have to back all the way out to the My Shows menu to Delete the folder with the CLEAR key.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Cut-the-cord said:


> 2 things I would like to see:
> 
> 1- Program one of the colored buttons as a hotkey to PLAY a recording.
> 
> ...


Why not just hit play on the show no need to hit select?


----------



## Cut-the-cord (Nov 22, 2011)

innocentfreak said:


> Why not just hit play on the show no need to hit select?


never thought of that.... 

I guess that is one of the things you discover if you RTFM.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

Make it faster
Make all the submenus HD. Browsing on another premiere on your network is not HD
Make it faster


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Cut-the-cord said:


> It would be nice to add a line to Delete all recordings in that folder. currently I have to back all the way out to the My Shows menu to Delete the folder with the CLEAR key.


"all the way out"?

It's just hitting left once.


----------



## Thunderclap (Nov 28, 2005)

Some of this stuff has been mentioned, others not. Here is my list in no particular order:

- All menus HD
- If watching a program on an SD channel that has an HD version available, I would like a button to easily switch to the HD channel
- Comcast On Demand (I know its scheduled for summer, but felt I'd throw it in here too)
- Give developers more control to add apps to Tivo. We'd probably get faster updates for Netflix, Amazon as well as some cool new add-ons if Tivo opened the doors a bit. They could regulate it like Apple does their App Store (has to have a unified look, etc.).
- HD Kid Zone. While my kids are a little young yet, they will be using the Tivo soon enough. I'd like this functioning by then.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

The single most irritating thing right now is the time it takes to display "My Shows" i.e your recordings list.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

I would like "Stop recording and delete" to actually work.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

it works now


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

b_scott said:


> it works now


Not for me it doesn't. And apparently, not for a lot of other people.

In the HDUI, for me, "stop and delete" works only perhaps 1 out of 5 times. And half the time when it doesn't work, the partial recording then becomes undeletable. Nothing will work to delete it until I play it, get an error message, and THEN I can delete it. It is a very annoying bug.

Even stranger, half the time if I tell it to stop WITHOUT using "stop and delete", it stops AND deletes! So now I am starting to use that option instead.

Add to all of this that it can often take 8 seconds or more to actually "delete" a single program, when it is able to be deleted. Sometimes even with the blue petals of death appearing, other times it just sits there doing nothing but being frozen.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

that sucks. It's been working right for me since the latest update which turned on streaming.


----------



## atlynch (Jan 7, 2005)

I frequently mark a list of shows in a folder "Keep Until I Delete" This has been buried in the HDUI. I am a sometimes UI designer, and have always tried to make the most used functions easiest to access.

To Mark 2 shows in one folder "Keep Until I Delete":

In the SDUI, Starting at the "Now Playing List" with the desired folder selected:
1) Select -Enter the Folder
2) Select - Select the first show
3) Down - move "cursor" to "Keep Until..."
4) Select - Select Keep Until
5) Select - Select Keep Until I Delete
6) Channel Down - Move to the next show
7) Down - move cursor to "Keep Until..."
8) Select - Select Keep Until
9) Select - Select Keep Until I Delete
10) Left - Move out to folder
11) Left - Move out to "Now Playing List"

So, this is 11 actions, and for each addition show in the same folder, you add 4 actions.

In the HDUI, Starting at the "Now Playing List" with the desired folder selected:
1) Select -Enter the Folder
2) Select - Select the first show
3) Down - move cursor to "Delete Now"
4) Down - move cursor to "Bonus Features"
5) Down - move cursor to "Explore this show"
6) Down - move Cursor to "More Options"
7) Select - select "More Options"
8) Select - select "Keep Until"
9) Select - select "Keep Until I Delete"
10) Left - Back to show menu
11) Left - Back to folder
12) Down - move cursor to next show
13) Select - Select the next show
14) Down - move cursor to "Delete Now"
15) Down - move cursor to "Bonus Features"
16) Down - move cursor to "Explore this show"
17) Down - move Cursor to "More Options"
18) Select - select "More Options"
19) Select - select "Keep Until"
20) Select - select "Keep Until I Delete"
21) Left - Back to show menu
22) Left - Back to folder
23) Left - Back to Now Playing list

So, this is 23 actions, and for each additional show in the same folder, you add 10 actions. On top of that, the HDUI is a bit slower than the SDUI. (After copying a folder with 13 shows from one TiVo to another and setting the Keep Until I delete flag ------ 133 actions! It would have been faster to switch to the SDUI and back to perform the task)

Solution:
1) Restore "channel up" and "channel down" to move through a list of shows in a folder - save 3 actions for each show after the first
2) Switch the locations of "Keep Until" and "Bonus Features", (save 5 actions per show) or at least move "More Options" above "Bonus Features" and "Explore this Show", save 2 actions per show. After all, who uses "Bonus Features" or "Explore this show" more often than they use "Keep Until"?

Regards,
Drew


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

You have more steps than needed in the HDUI. Plus you go to "more options" not the delete option. 
When you go to the "more options" selection, the "keep until" selection is right there. Once you select it, the KUID is the first option available.

Steps 3, 4, 5, 14, 15, and 16 can be removed. Then you also should be able to get back to the now playing list with two presses of the TiVo button.


----------



## atlynch (Jan 7, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> You have more steps than needed in the HDUI. Plus you go to "more options" not the delete option.
> When you go to the "more options" selection, the "keep until" selection is right there. Once you select it, the KUID is the first option available.
> 
> Steps 3, 4, 5, 14, 15, and 16 can be removed. Then you also should be able to get back to the now playing list with two presses of the TiVo button.


Hi Aaron,
What Version of the OS are you using? I'm on 20.2-01-2-758. I've double checked, and my steps are correct. "Keep Until I Delete" is the first option under "Keep Until...", but "Keep Until..." has been moved into "More Options", which is the last item in the list, after "Play", "Delete Now", "Bonus Features" and "Explore This Show".

Regards,
Drew


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

atlynch said:


> Hi Aaron,
> What Version of the OS are you using? I'm on 20.2-01-2-758. I've double checked, and my steps are correct. "Keep Until I Delete" is the first option under "Keep Until...", but "Keep Until..." has been moved into "More Options", which is the last item in the list, after "Play", "Delete Now", "Bonus Features" and "Explore This Show".
> 
> Regards,
> Drew


Then maybe that is the issue. I didn't realize that was every selection listed. I was looking at it as what's on the screen and moving to that selection.
When actually making the choices I go straight to the more options selection without even thinking about what else is on the screen.


----------



## atlynch (Jan 7, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Then maybe that is the issue. I didn't realize that was every selection listed. I was looking at it as what's on the screen and moving to that selection.
> When actually making the choices I go straight to the more options selection without even thinking about what else is on the screen.


It's just more clicks, with the associated small delays. Used to be "Keep Until..." was the second option, now "More Options" is the 4th option, and "Keep Until..." is inside that.
down,down,down,down,right,right,select, left instead of down, right, select. If there was a way to jump straight to "More Options", or better yet, "Keep Until", I would use it.

-Drew


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

innocentfreak said:


> Why not just hit play on the show no need to hit select?


I'd like to be able to do that on the remote Tivos as well. I keep trying to press play there but you have to hit select first.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

atlynch said:


> It's just more clicks, with the associated small delays. Used to be "Keep Until..." was the second option, now "More Options" is the 4th option, and "Keep Until..." is inside that.
> down,down,down,down,right,right,select, left instead of down, right, select. If there was a way to jump straight to "More Options", or better yet, "Keep Until", I would use it.
> 
> -Drew


seems like yet another place where they should actually do something with the silly colored remote buttons.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

My guess is that TiVo figured out that KUID is NOT a frequently used option (generally, not for you), thus its change in location in the menus.

I have 2 tb drive installed, and never use Kuid. I did before I upgraded, but only rarely, as say a movie or for a season pass.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

KUID is mostly unnecessary. Unless you're not constantly riding the line of your TiVo being full there is no chance anything is actually going to be deleted. And if you are riding that line then I highly recommend you buy a hard drive upgrade to remedy the problem. A DVR expander is pretty cheap and extremely easy to install.

The only thing I have marked KUID on my Premiere is the THX video, and I'm pretty sure that came from the factory marked as KUID. I've never lost a single recording accidentally.

Dan


----------



## atlynch (Jan 7, 2005)

Dan203,
How often do you use "Explore this show" or "Bonus Features"? I often watch shows in the middle of summer that I record in the middle of winter. I don't feel like trusting the TiVo to keep things that long, especially when I don't have to leave it to chance. 

This all being said, I do now mark my season passes for current shows so they won't get deleted.

MichaelK,
Hmmm.... User assignable functions to the colored buttons?

-Drew


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I still have entire seasons of shows on my TiVo that were on last season. For example I have 19 episodes of Burn Notice that have been on there since I got the premiere about a year ago. Not one has been deleted. I also have the entire series of Caprica which I originally recorded on my S3 and transferred over. None have been deleted. 

Your problem is that you don't "trust" the TiVo. But it's not a matter of trust, it's a matter of logic. TiVo will only delete something if it needs room. Period. And if you're running low on space it's very easy to add more.

Look at it this way... If you only KUID some stuff then should TiVo run into a situation where it needs the space it will simply delete one of the other non-KUID shows instead, potentially something brand new that you haven't had a chance to mark KUID yet. And if you mark everything as KUID then TiVo will simply stop recording altogether. Neither of those are really desirable situations, so the best way to deal with them is not via KUID but by making sure you have enough space to hold the programs you record. 

Dan


----------



## atlynch (Jan 7, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> I still have entire seasons of shows on my TiVo that were on last season. For example I have 19 episodes of Burn Notice that have been on there since I got the premiere about a year ago. Not one has been deleted. I also have the entire series of Caprica which I originally recorded on my S3 and transferred over. None have been deleted.
> 
> Your problem is that you don't "trust" the TiVo. But it's not a matter of trust, it's a matter of logic. TiVo will only delete something if it needs room. Period. And if you're running low on space it's very easy to add more.
> 
> ...


Good Points, but 2TB really should be enough. My main concern is that the TiVo understand what I think is important. For example, I have season passes which record both new episodes and reruns of a given series. I mark the new shows KUID. I could use the "Record only first run" option, but I have found that unreliable. I am also unclear on how "Keep at most" in a season pass works. It seems to be largely ignored.

And still, I would like to see a show of hands of folks who regularly use "Bonus Features" and "Explore this Show" on any sort of regular basis.

Regards,
Drew


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

atlynch said:


> I am also unclear on how "Keep at most" in a season pass works. It seems to be largely ignored.


"Keep at most" does exactly what it says. The Season Pass will only keep as many episodes as you set that to. What it does when it hits that number depends on whether you set the season pass to "keep until I delete" (which causes the SP to stop recording) or not (the oldest recording will get deleted).

There can be more than the number you set to "keep at most" in the group if the program is recorded outside the season pass (ie suggestion, single recording, etc) or you change the keep until status of a recording recorded by the season pass. The later is likely why you find it doesn't work.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Also keep in mind that if you manually adjust the keep setting on an individual episode, or adjust anything on an individual episode before it records, that episode will be disassociated from the season pass and not counted towards the "keep at most" setting.

Dan


----------



## atlynch (Jan 7, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Also keep in mind that if you manually adjust the keep setting on an individual episode, or adjust anything on an individual episode before it records, that episode will be disassociated from the season pass and not counted towards the "keep at most" setting.
> 
> Dan


Thanks, that explains the behavior I have been seeing.

-Drew


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> ...
> 
> Your problem is that you don't "trust" the TiVo. But it's not a matter of trust, it's a matter of logic. TiVo will only delete something if it needs room. Period. And if you're running low on space it's very easy to add more.
> ...
> Dan


i occasionally use KUID. It's not at all that i dont trust tivo. It's more that I don't trust myself to clear out the garbage often enough so that something "i've been meaning" to watch would get deleted. ;-)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

And that is the intended usage. And since it's occasional I'm sure you didn't even notice, or care about, the extra button presses required to set it in the new UI. The only people who would are those that get paranoid and start marking everything KUID.

Speaking of which if you really want to mark everything KUID why not set it up in the SP. Then you can just unmark things as KUID as needed rather then the other way around.

Dan


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> And that is the intended usage. And since it's occasional I'm sure you didn't even notice, or care about, the extra button presses required to set it in the new UI. The only people who would are those that get paranoid and start marking everything KUID.
> 
> Speaking of which if you really want to mark everything KUID why not set it up in the SP. Then you can just unmark things as KUID as needed rather then the other way around.
> 
> Dan


There's more button presses? Lol


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

My point exactly. atlynch was complaining that the HDUI takes a lot more button presses to set something to KUID then the old SDUI. That's something that only someone who used the feature frequently would notice, and I was arguing that if you used the feature that frequently then you're using it wrong. 

Dan


----------



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

Tivo App works fine on my Razr Maxx cell phone. so not all top line smart phones are being left out. 

What I would like to see is that since I use 4 tuners sometimes by using pause, switch tuner, watch, pause, switch tuner, watch, pause.... etc. If a tuner is about to get switched by "Tivo" to record something else, give me a pop up across all tuners that a tuner is about to change. I might veto the change because I plan to go back to that channel after watching the tuner I am currently watching. Tivo will change a tuner even if it is currently paused. That just seems wrong to me.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

I was kidding (because I completely aagree with you)


----------

